

Girl, 7, asks scientists for a dragon, gets standing job offer - vbv
http://www.today.com/moms/girl-7-asks-scientists-dragon-gets-standing-job-offer-2D11900130

======
11thEarlOfMar
One of (I am sure) many ways to get kids interested in science and technology.
It only requires thoughtful adults.

